# Have a Heart for Bernie and Mickey-Almost Heaven West Virginia



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

*Bumping for Bernie and Mickey and all of the Golden Rets. at Almost Heaven
in West Virginia!!

http://www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org/*


----------

